
Chris Lattner to Lead SiFive Platform Engineering Team - gok
https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20200127005141/en/Google-Tesla-Engineer-Chris-Lattner-Lead-SiFive
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22159963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22159963),
which is currently on the front page and was posted a bit earlier.

------
nochance
Related: [https://www.sifive.com/blog/with-sifive-we-can-change-the-
wo...](https://www.sifive.com/blog/with-sifive-we-can-change-the-world)

